# 2021 SCOTT RC15



## Ninja46 (5 mo ago)

Evening 

I’ve just bought a new 2021 RC15. I’m trying to connect the di2 to my Garmin.
Can’t seem to do it. Does anybody know if the bike comes with the module installed or does it need purchasing as an extra ?


----------

